# Now the orchid female likes to walk around too



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2007)

My orchid female used to stay still all the time and have an endless appetite. However, during the past several days, she has been walking around a lot and isn't attacking and prey. She has gotten skinnier too.

I don't know if this is a health issue or if there's something I should expect (like an ooth :shock: ). Or maybe I'm doing something that I shouldn't be doing... or not doing something that I should be doing. Please help if you know anything.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. Course I am sure you will worry as most people new to this hobby will do about every little thing the mantis does.


----------



## Asa (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes, Rick, why do they? It doesn't matter if your mantid likes to walk.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2007)

I found out what it all means. She laid an ootheca today and now she finally started eating again. So when your adult orchid female won't eat and keeps walking around for a week, it means she wants to lay an ootheca!!!


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

Maybe :roll: .


----------

